# Cedarwinds Farm, Waiting for Spring Babies!



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I've been watching other people's waiting threads, so figured it was time to post my own!
These are my girls:

Pippi, due April 20
She was a yearling FF this last year, and milked about 6 lbs/day at her peak.








This is Pippi with her buckling from last year








Here's Josie, due May 18. I'm 99% sure she is bred, but I'm waiting a few days before I mark her due date on my 2021 calendar, just to make sure she doesn't come into heat again.
She milked a little over 8 lbs/day at her peak as a 2 or 3 year-old FF last year.








Here she is with her twin bucklings from last year. She is such a loving mother. She even helped take care of Pippi's kid.








And last but not least, here's my boy, Finn. He's turning 2 this winter (not 100% sure of his birthday). He's filled out since I took these pictures and put on more muscle...but he's also stinky and rutty right now, so I'm not taking new pictures.















Looking at these pictures, I'm like, 'I should have taken one AFTER I trimmed his hooves...' his pasterns look weird in that top picture. Ah well, hindsight.

Since I had all bucks last year, I'm rooting for a doe year this time around. I'd really love to get a blue roan doe out of Josie.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Pretty girls! Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Is that a bunny in the first picture?


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Beautiful girls and boy! Awwww a bunny!!? My best friend raises rabbits so she kinda has gotten me hooked lol.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I love them. They are so beautiful. I love their ears. Pippi's little one is her spitting image. Good luck.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Best wishes for a easy healthy kidding season! April and May feel like a LONG wait!

That is a gorgeous bun! Is he or she free range in your goat pens?!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I love the look of all your goats!
I am rooting with you for at least one girls, but most of all for healthy kids and easy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice does, happy kidding.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

May feels like forever. I've just decided to go ahead and test two for May 1st and second..... I hate waiting for results - but it really helps with my feeding program. I HATE fat yearlings. Good luck with your girls - hope all have settled.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

@SalteyLove @Boers4ever @Kass I didn't actually realize the rabbit had made it into a picture. Yes, that is Hollihock. He was supposed to be a doe. He was also supposed to be my sister-in-law's house pet. Neither of those things ended up working out for him, so I ended up with him. He bonded with my goats, and would escape his pen to live with them, so I just left him in there. Sadly, he passed away about 2 months ago. I still miss having him nosing around out there in the goat pen. He was a character!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

goatblessings said:


> May feels like forever. I've just decided to go ahead and test two for May 1st and second..... I hate waiting for results - but it really helps with my feeding program. I HATE fat yearlings. Good luck with your girls - hope all have settled.


It DOES feel like forever. But when I think of the long list of things I want to accomplish 
before then, it seems like it might not be long enough. Hope your girls are bred!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks! And always something to do! I have 4 confirmed for March, just have to get on the stick and send in blood for these two. Best wishes for you!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

It's probably just my wishful thinking, but it almost looks like Pippi is beginning to show a little baby belly here. She will be 70 days pregnant at the end of this month.
I went ahead and started drying her off a few weeks ago. She's had a bit of a rough year (haven't we all?), so I figured she could use a good break before starting over with babies and milking. She's down to giving about a pint of milk a day, now.
As far as I can tell, Josie hasn't come back into heat, and Pippi's buckling is living with them right now, so I think I would notice him being interested in her if she did cycle again. So I think it's safe to say that she's pregnant, too!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

We have all enjoyed the sunshine the last few days.
I brought the goats some bits and pieces I thought they would enjoy from my garden cleanup.
I also found a few pine branches that got knocked down by the wind, and gave those to them. This is the time of year when the lack of variety on their diet really seems to catch up to them, so I try to provide little extras they will like munching on.















Pippi has already started her martyred pregnant lady groans. Every time she has to get up, she heaves an enormous sigh. She's such a drama queen.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So nice of you to drop those bits and bites off!
I love your goats’ ears (did I say that already?)!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> So nice of you to drop those bits and bites off!
> I love your goats' ears (did I say that already?)!


Thanks! I love the ears, too! I think they give the goats a nice expression.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice does! Good luck on your kidding. Sorry about your bunny!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Very nice does! Good luck on your kidding. Sorry about your bunny!


Thank you! The bunny had a pretty good life, and what I believe to be a fairly quick end...don't think he'd have it any other way.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Snow today! The first real snow we've had this year. 
Thought I'd share a few snowy pictures from this morning's chores.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Mooommm what is this! Its cold and wet... make it stop....


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Tanya said:


> Mooommm what is this! Its cold and wet... make it stop....


 the goats definitely think I am personally responsible for the snow. So do the cats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not too excited about the snow.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice pictures!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lovely pictures!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

We wound up with about 2 in. of the white stuff. I'm not a winter enthusiast, but it was pretty. I went out for a walk to enjoy the snow and gather a bucket full of green stuff for the goats. I want to take them out soon, but didn't have time for that today.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

@toth boer goats snow is pretty, but the goats and I agree that winter is not our favorite season. 
@Moers kiko boars @MadHouse thanks! It was a photogenic day, for certain.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> We wound up with about 2 in. of the white stuff. I'm not a winter enthusiast, but it was pretty. I went out for a walk to enjoy the snow and gather a bucket full of green stuff for the goats. I want to take them out soon, but didn't have time for that today.
> View attachment 195681
> View attachment 195683
> View attachment 195685
> ...


Beautiful pictures again!!! You live in a lovely place! Lucky you still have greens to feed. We only have evergreens right now (I break off tips from spruce trees and call them pickles for the goats).


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey..those are really beautiful pictures. Looks cold! Brrrrrrr. You look great in your picture..and your goats are.happy! :great:


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

@MadHouse @Moers kiko boars thank you! I am certainly blessed by the beauty that surrounds me daily. One of the things that I enjoy about my animals is that they motivate me to get outside in every kind of weather, and while I'm out there, I generally find things to admire.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I cleaned house for the boys today. Huck made sure to inspect my work.
Everything here is sooo muddy, as the snow melts away, and we're supposed to get rain tomorrow. The goats' feet are suffering, so I'm moving things around to try to keep them out of the worst of the mud, and will be putting down gravel in the does' pen tomorrow, if the rain isn't torrential. Probably I'll haul some more pallets and place them in high traffic areas, too.
Kip has been coughing for a few days, now. I'm treating him with herbs and seeing improvement, but also need to run a fecal to check for parasite issues. 
Always some new challenge!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Beautiful pictures again!!! You live in a lovely place! Lucky you still have greens to feed. We only have evergreens right now (I break off tips from spruce trees and call them pickles for the goats).


Goat pickles! I love it!
Mine like evergreens, too.
Most of what they're getting right now is invasive honeysuckle, which generally doesn't stay green all winter, but since this winter has been so mild, it might not die back at all.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yes, always a new challenge! Lots of work, it never ends. Every season has different challenges. The reward is happy animals!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Kip snuggled up with Pippi tonight while I was doing chores. 













Today is day 74 of Pippi's pregnancy. Hard to believe that we're almost halfway there already!
I'm still battling the mud. Treating both Pippi and Josie for hoof scald. I trimmed Kip's hooves tonight, and fortunately, it looks like he is still doing OK. I don't normally wish for cold weather, but it would be nice if the ground could just freeze for a while!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So sweet!
And exciting that your girls are half way already!
Winter has all these challenges! Always something!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> So sweet!
> And exciting that your girls are half way already!
> Winter has all these challenges! Always something!


Yes, always something! This is my first time dealing with really serious hoof issues, but Pippi seems to be less tender, and she was the worst to start with, so I think it will eventually go away. Brainstorming more ways to get them out of the wet!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Free pallets from the hardware store?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Free pallets from the hardware store?


Yes! I actually have some pallets laying around that I need to haul over there. I have had a sinus infection for the past several days and no energy. So the bare essentials have been getting done and precious little else. I've been moving their hay feeder every few days, so that helps. We have a bunch of rock slabs that we salvaged from our shop building that burned down, and I thought it would be nice to make them a stone pathway through the worst of the mud. Just haven't had the energy to wrestle those big stones around!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I hope you feel better soon, my daughter gets those and they’re miserable.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I hope you are on the upswing now!:getwell:
Good idea about the stone pathway. 
Just don’t wear yourself out.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohh.you have time to get well...your only 1/2 way thru the pregnancy!(rofl):shrugrofl).. Just teasing. Hope you get to feeling better soon. Great idea with the rock slab walkway:clever:


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohh.you have time to get well...your only 1/2 way thru the pregnancy!


Thank goodness!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Pippi is definitely losing her slim figure. Josie isn't showing yet, but she's about 30 days behind Pippi.








I felt more human this afternoon, so went out and pottered around the garden in the sunshine, preparing for spring.

























Then took my two big boys on a short woods walk just before it got dark.













It's supposed to rain again tomorrow, and the truck is in for repairs, so I guess I won't be hauling rocks or pallets for a few days at least.



















These two were being so cute and cuddly again this evening.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> I hope you feel better soon, my daughter gets those and they're miserable.


Not sure how a sinus infection can make your whole body feel like death, but it can...thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks for the lovely spring-like pictures! :inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice pictures. Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

@MadHouse you're welcome! This is the time of year when winter starts to really get me down, so sunshine is a Godsend!

@Moers kiko boars thanks! I think things are on the upswing!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

More cuddling action from Kip. This little dude is really living his best life.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

We are getting some real winter weather now. 
The frozen ground is finally allowing the goats' hooves to dry out, so I think we can get on top of the foot scald/hoof rot issues. 
The boys' house is so cozy. I looked at it as I was banking fresh hay up around the walls and thought, 'I'd move in here myself.'....if it wasn't for the pervasive eau de buck.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That’s good news! 
Cute picture!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

The last few days, I've noticed Josie's right side starting to 'pop'. This gal is still giving over 2 quarts a day! I will have to start the process of drying her off in a few weeks, though. It may take a while to get her completely dry...








You wouldn't even know Pippi was pregnant, looking at her from the back. Her belly is quite deep, though, so she's carrying her kids low. 















Kip needed to get in on the action, too. He picked up a dish of baking soda and dumped it on his face. I've always wanted a dapple goat!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Oooh, more pics of your beautiful girls (and boy, sorry!)
You are right, if it weren’t for the udder, you wouldn’t know Pippi was pregnant!
That dish MIGHT have had something good at the bottom, that’s why he had to empty it! Goats are funny!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well...you wanted a dapple...lol lol right? 
So cute!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

@MadHouse Pippi is doe of mystery! I wonder how many babies she's hiding in there? I don't think she's really started filling her udder yet, but I bet it will be within the next month.
@toth boer goats thanks!
@Moers kiko boars Kip does his best to be obliging. He's the entertainment on these cold mornings and nights of milking.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I think Pippi's babies have started getting more active, and big enough that it's more noticeable. I can't feel them, since she's carrying them so deep. But every once in a while, I will see these rolling motions on her right side, and I can tell by the way that she's standing that there's something happening in there. While she was pregnant with Kip, he was crazy active. I would see him kick out inches from her side. So I'm wondering if these babies will be like that, too.
Poor Pippi is gimpy right now. One of her front knees feels a little bit swollen. I'm thinking Josie probably walloped her, since Josie is getting to the grumpy stage of being pregnant.
I bought some Ketone test strips while I was in town today, just to be on the safe side. And I guess I'll put up another feeder tomorrow, so hopefully Pippi can eat in peace, without Josie being a jerk... and try to seize a moment to get a urine sample from Pippi.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck with Pippi and the grumpy bum Josie!
I hope Pippi’s knee is ok.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Good luck with Pippi and the grumpy bum Josie!
> I hope Pippi's knee is ok.


Thanks! I think she'll be fine in a week or so.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Josie is such a boss (and not just because she's sometimes a jerk to Pippi). It's currently 9* and snowing, and she's almost 3 months pregnant...and she gave almost 2 full quarts of milk this morning. I'll have to start drying her off at the end of this month, but man! She's just a milking machine!
In future, I think she may be a good candidate for milking through instead of rebreeding each year. 
I'm hoping she'll give me some doelings who are as awesome as she is!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very nice!
My two does together fill one of those jars twice a day.
But I also didn’t know anything about dairy goats genetics and conformation.
Do you make cheese?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Very nice!
> My two does together fill one of those jars twice a day.
> But I also didn't know anything about dairy goats genetics and conformation.
> Do you make cheese?


I was incredibly blessed to get Josie as one of my first goats. I paid $75 for her, and knew almost nothing about goats when I bought her. I wasn't really even planning to breed or milk her at the time.
I haven't gotten into cheese making yet, but a friend of mine has been making cheese and soap with my milk.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I haven’t made cheese either, but my girlfriend makes it upon my request. Now we are out of culture packages (and ongoing restrictions), she makes it just with ACV or lemon juice. I can make yogurt.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> I haven't made cheese either, but my girlfriend makes it upon my request. Now we are out of culture packages (and ongoing restrictions), she makes it just with ACV or lemon juice. I can make yogurt.


That all sounds so good! This cold weather has me feeling hungry all the time. 
I had grand plans for cheese with fresh herbs from the garden. But last year was busier than I'd anticipated, so maybe this year...


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

If you all start making soap. Please PM me. I would definately buy some from you. I love it. I would request some patchouli be the scent. Seriously..I am interested..ok,?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> If you all start making soap. Please PM me. I would definately buy some from you. I love it. I would request some patchouli be the scent. Seriously..I am interested..ok,?


I'll put a bug in my friend's ear! Thanks!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Snow, snow, snow! I think we got between 8 and 10 inches. Don't think the temps rose above single digits yesterday. It's supposed to begin slowly warming up today...back up to the 40's by Friday, if the forecast is correct.
Josie is being less of a meanie in this cold weather, so I've delayed putting up a new feeder for Pippi until it's a little warmer and I won't freeze out there with my gloves off. I never did get a urine sample from Pippi...she suddenly got very shy about peeing in front of me...until last night, when I was out there without the Ketone strips or anything to catch urine in. Then she popped a squat directly in front of me. I did increase her feed a bit, though, and the stiffness I was noticing in her gait has diminished. I figure she might have been starting ketosis because of the stress of the cold and getting run around by Josie. Pippi's dam died of ketosis, so Pippi was a bottle baby before I bought her. I am extra watchful with her, in case she is genetically predisposed to have those same issues. I saw Pippi and Kip goofing around and sparring with each other, so I think she's feeling better.
Kip thinks hot water in a bucket is the most exciting thing since he discovered grain.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Well, just looked at the forecast again and it's not supposed to get into the 40s till NEXT week, now. But still, 20s and 30s will feel balmy after this weather! And it's the Midwest, so no-one really knows.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sounds like things are looking up all around! Good to see the goats coping so well with the cold spell!
Lovely photos!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well Im jealous! We are at 10° -5 wind chill..going to get snow starting at 4:00..Supposed to snow overnight...But..the temp is going to rise to 15° tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

@MadHouse thanks! It was nice to see your happy goats, too. 
@Moers kiko boars I am so glad that we are not getting the really brutal cold I'm reading about from others on here. I have been sick AGAIN (not sure what's going on with my immune system...I haven't been sick this much in years) and not sure how well I would have coped with caring for everyone in really extreme cold. Hang in there! Spring has to be making an appearance soon!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

We have been getting the most delightful bluebird days. I haven't gotten out to measure the snow with my ruler, but I am assuming we have somewhere around 11", as it snowed again yesterday. 
I grinned at the thermometer as I was going to bed last night. It read 17*. That seems balmy in comparison to what we've been having. The goats have been traipsing around in the snow, enjoying the sun, happy as can be.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

And here is this morning's SUNSHINE peeking through the pines. I have strategically positioned my rocking chair so that I can bask while I'm drinking my morning coffee and preparing for the day.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Just gorgeous!
Maybe try apple with a raw garlic clove every day for your immune system. I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Just gorgeous!
> Maybe try apple with a raw garlic clove every day for your immune system. I hope you are feeling better.


Thanks for the suggestion! I may have to find a way to hide the garlic from myself...I don't like the taste of raw garlic, though I know it is beneficial. I made myself a batch of chicken bone broth that I have been drinking several times a day. And lots of vit. C and herbal remedies.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You can buy garlic pills. I.purchase the clear caseing with garlic inside. They keep me feeling better. If it feels like a cold. I take a zinc pill with vit c at 1000mg. Turmeric is good for your immune system also
Are you drinking enough water? Most people especially in cold weather do not drink enough water to handle the cold. Please take care of yourself. I enjoy your knowledge, pictures, and conversations.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I find that taking a bite of something that garlic complements, such as a piece of meat, along with a bite of garlic, tends to cut the spice perfectly!!


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Awesome pictures! So beautiful 
I know this was farther back in the thread, but when my does kidd and I start milking I'm planning to try making soap. I really want to experiment with the goat milk soap for my sensitive skin. Any advise would be welcome!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

@Moers kiko boars you're so kind! And thanks for the suggestions!
Thank you, too @NigerianDwarfOwner707 !
I joke that I spend more time and money on my goats' health than I do on my own, which probably isn't the most sustainable way to live. So I really do appreciate the suggestions and care!
@Kass if you're on Facebook, there's a page called Goat Milk Groupies that has tons of helpful advice from experienced soapers. BrambleBerry has good info and how-to videos, too!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Yesterday, I took the goats out for a walk to forage on whatever winter has left behind. I figured the sunshine and exercise would be good for all of us. 
Poor things were pretty tuckered out afterwards. They are not used to so much exercise....a sign I need to keep doing short walks before spring comes and they REALLY have to be in shape.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy goats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Your pictures are so nice. Its good to see the goats in the snow browsing! Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

@toth boer goats thanks! Yes, I think we're all happy that the weather is warming up.
@Moers kiko boars thank you! I am gradually improving...still coughing, but I really feel ok. Trying not to rush out and accomplish everything at once...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:clever:
You are doing a good job.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thats sooo hard to do. Once I feel good I want to get all Ive missed done. So Im glad to hear you have good common sense and wont do that! :haha:


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks, guys, for all the kind words!
Pippi is gimping...on the OTHER leg, this time. It is hot and a little swollen. I think she must have injured it when I had them all out in the snow. She seems fine, but moving a little slower.
I'm drying Josie off. We're down to a little over 2 qt./day, now.
It was 50* today and SUNNY! What a delight!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh no, sorry tohear about Pippi’s leg. Keep an eye on her, maybe get her temperature, too.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Oh no, sorry tohear about Pippi's leg. Keep an eye on her, maybe get her temperature, too.


Thanks! I took her temperature when she was limping really badly, and it was normal. I felt all up and down her leg and examined her hoof, couldn't find anything visibly wrong, like a cut or scrape, or a hoof issue. I'm pretty sure what happened was she just stepped in a hole or lost her footing in the deep snow, and twisted or sprained it. I was out there with them the whole time, and did not see that happen, but obviously , it still could have. The poor dear seems to be somewhat accident-prone.
She looked like she was getting around better today, though, so I'm hoping she'll be back to her old self soon.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That happened with my doe Willow before. I couldn’t find anything on the outsid, but she did not want to jump on the milk table. (I had to milk her on the floor.) I figured she had pulled a muscle. When she came into heat a few days later she “forgot all about it” and climbed up to the balcony to look for boys.
I hope Pippi will get over it quickly!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Well, I guess I should add to this thread, as I brought two preggo does home last night! They're both registered, from nice milk lines, and bred to registered bucks. So I'm hoping for some good kids to grow my herd. 
This gal is due March 2nd. I am planning to bottle feed her kids, too, so I am getting geared up for that. 
















And this one's due April 19th, so she and Pippi will be kidding pretty close together. 








Not the greatest pictures, but they're still pretty uncertain about their new surroundings and not too keen to pose. I'm working on 'barn names' for them, since their registered names are not going to be easy to holler across a field.  I'm thinking maybe Priscilla for the Alpine and Mavis for the Nubian. Sil and Mave for short. But not sure...I'm waiting to see their personalities emerge more as they warm up to me.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice girls! So exciting..dont know.what you will.be getting! Congrats!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Very nice girls! So exciting..dont know.what you will.be getting! Congrats!


Thanks! I'm excited! Now I'm scrambling to make sure I have all my kidding stuff together, as the Alpine's udder has filled considerably today, so I know she'll be going pretty soon. Hopefully, not before her due date. I would have preferred not to haul her this close to her due date, but the lady I bought them from lives 4 hours away from me, so it really wasn't doable to go back down there after she kidded. She's a calm doe, though, so I'm hoping all will be well. She seems to be settling in nicely.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

The girl squad (plus Kip) enjoying the sunshine. I seem to collect a lot of brown animals...
Pippi's leg is doing better. Still a little swollen, but not hot, and she's walking more normally. 
Josie has finally stopped haughtily ignoring the new goats and has begun rubbing her horns against the fence to show that she is The Boss.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow, congrats on your nice new girls!
I hope everyone behaves themselves and will become friends eventually.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Wow, congrats on your nice new girls!
> I hope everyone behaves themselves and will become friends eventually.


Thanks! I think I'm going to especially like the Alpine. She seems very calm and sweet and level-headed.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Well, it might be almost go time for Sil. I let her out to potter around the yard last night and this morning, and this morning I noticed she was much less active. She's been panting and yawning a lot today. I've seen her have a few contractions this evening, but nothing really hard or regular. Her udder has gotten even more full than that picture, which is from this morning. I just felt her ligs, and I think they're still there, but I'm not great at feeling for them. So I'm just sitting out here, drinking my tea and watching her. She seems fairly relaxed, so I think it will be a while yet.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy kidding, Sil!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I am going to bed. There hasn't been any real progression, that I can tell. She is happily chewing her cud, and I am falling asleep on my 5 gal, bucket 'chair '. I'll set my alarm and come check her again in a few hours. It's a rainy night...first spring thunderstorm and now some gentle rain, so it might not be inclement enough for her to kid. Though my other girls were good to me last year, and kidded during rational hours and nice weather.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Still no babies this morning. 
I can't find her ligs at all...did an internal check, because she just seemed so uncomfortable, and I think she is dilating, but I've never checked for that before, so I'm not 100% sure if I was feeling the right thing. As soon as I'd checked her, she indignantly got up, strolled around the barn and outside. Took a walk around the yard, tasted the lilac and forsythia bushes, then went to eat hay with her buddy. I'm debating if I should try to go to church today or just stay home...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like you can go to church.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty doe.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

No babies yet. I was able to find ligs again. So she's definitely gearing up for birth, but I think not quite there yet. She's got a big belly, so I think the babies are really making her uncomfortable when she lies down, and that's where a lot of her 'labor' signs are stemming from. I'm hoping for twins or triplets, not just one huge kid. 
I'm tired, she's tired...I think we're all going to nap this afternoon.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Well, Sil is running a temperature tonight. It dawned on me yesterday that some of the 'labor' signs I was seeing could actually be the start of a respiratory infection of some kind. I started monitoring her temp., and feeding her garlic and some herbs to help with respiratory issues. Tonight, I'm starting her on penicillin, since that's what I have on hand, and I have a call in to the vet. They're supposed to call me back tomorrow. 
She likes fig newtons, so I've been hiding her garlic in those. She is still eating, peeing, pooping, so I'm hoping she will bounce back quickly. Tomorrow is her due date.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I hope she recovers quickly! Maybe it was the move...


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> I hope she recovers quickly! Maybe it was the move...


Thanks! I hope so, too. I hate hauling goats, it is so stressful for them...and for me. I am hoping for doelings this year so I don't have to buy any more goats for a good long time...til it's time to buy a new buck.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Well, the vet came out and confirmed that Sil is dealing with a respiratory issue. She could hear noise in Sil's lungs, but I'm hoping we've caught it quickly enough that she can bounce back before too long. She's getting Nuflor, Banamine, B complex, and Magic drench, since with all the other stress going on, it looked to me that she might have been starting to get toxemia symptoms today. She figured out how to separate her fig newtons from the garlic cloves, so now I'm chopping the garlic up really small and mashing it in with the fig newtons to make a paste. It looks revolting, but she loves it. 
Still no babies, no discharge, no nothing. She is looking brighter tonight, though, and actually seemed enthusiastic about her hay. I was so delighted, I just sat there and watched her eat, and took pictures. 








And this is her pal, who I've decided to call Myrtle, staring off into the middle distance, probably thinking about how she never gets the attention she deserves.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So good to hear you figured out the issues and she is perking up!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So glad the vet confirmed what is going on with her. Now she can heal and be better! Yay!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad the vet treated her and she is on the mend.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks, guys! She has been pretty uncomfortable the last few days, but this morning, she had eaten some of the chopped alfalfa I had put out for her, and looked a little more normal, lying there, chewing her cud. Her kids have dropped even more, and her tail head is hollowing out...I'm hoping she goes soon!
When I let her out of the kidding stall in the morning, she meanders slowly around the yard, usually eats a few oak leaves...and sometimes visits the cows. Sassafras (the cow) has been sick, too, so maybe they are comiserating. 








This was my 'goat basket' last night. Such an odd jumble of things I laughed and took a picture. I always put all my meds, etc. in here so I can lug them around more easily. The green stains on the handle are Kopertox, of course. 








My mom was given a Jane Austen tea for her birthday by one of my other siblings. It was delicious, and in with the tea things there were these cute little jars of jam. I took one look at them, and said, "hey! I can use those to dip umbilical cords!" So I've now got a jam jar in my birthing kit. Hope I get to try it out SOON!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very nice basket!
I hope Sil and Sassafras will be back to normal very soon!
Good to hear Sil was acting like she feels better.
Love the cord dipping jam jar!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

@MadHouse thank you! Sassafras is doing better. She's my sister's cow. 
We induced Sil tonight. She is just so uncomfortable and not yet eating as she should. I am hoping she will get some relief once she kids. The respiratory symptoms are subsiding, though, which is good!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

My quarantine pen is quite small, so I try to let Myrtle and Sil out as much as possible. They seem to enjoy wandering the yard, though Sil wanders very, very slowly. Myrtle is deeply intrigued by the trampoline. 
I hope that the next photos I post here will be of Sil's kidding!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

What a cute pair! I hope Syl has an easy time of it and we get to see the little ones soon!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

We got a buckling and a doeling! I'll post pics and more info soon.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay! Congratulations!!! Can’t wait to see pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! How’s Syl doing?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

It's been an interesting day. I've never had to go in and assist a kidding before, but I honestly don't think Sil and the kids would have made it if I hadn't done so this morning. The kids were stacked on top of each other, and I am pretty sure I had the doeling's nose and the buckling's hoof trying to come out together at first, though the doeling may have just had one leg back. It was so tight in there that I was really struggling to figure out what I was feeling. When we finally got the doeling out, the buckling tried to come with both front legs back. The doeling (lighter color) weighs 9 lbs., and the buckling (darker) 9.4. There was a point where I was kneeling there, holding the doeling's front legs as I waited for another contraction, and thinking, 'she is never going to fit'. 
The vet and an experienced goat friend were both unavailable, so my heroic parents came out and helped. It was really a three person job. I don't know that my dad has ever delivered a goat kid in his life, but he stood there and very calmly told me what to do. I was so tired and flustered I was thankful for the reminders. 
The kids are gorgeous. They have both been active and taking their bottles really well. The doeling has one of the cutest faces I've ever seen. I'm calling her Sunday, Sunny for short. The buckling has one swollen eye. I think I must have accidentally poked my finger into it as I was easing him back to get his sister out. He's a trooper, though. 
Poor Sil was very sore after my clumsy efforts, but I gave her some banamine and preparation h, and she perked up pretty quickly. She is still not eating like I want to see, but at least she nibbles on all the delicacies I keep offering her. Her placenta was finally starting to let loose when I came in a little bit ago. I have been milking her to stimulate contractions, then pasteurizing the colostrum for the kids. I think it's very unlikely Sil has CAE, but I'm raising her kids as bottle babies, just in case. I'll be testing her as soon as she's recovered from this whole ordeal. The kids are in a little pen where she can see them and talk to them, and I think they are helping her to stay perky. She even took a short stroll around the yard this afternoon, once the painkillers had kicked in. 
We've still got a long road to go, but I'm hoping that now Sil can focus on getting better and rebuilding her body after all this rough stuff. And of course, we are all enjoying the kids!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw, great pictures of the snuggle goats. Everyone looks great. The little buckling is a handsome little dude and Sunday’s a sweetie, great job! Congratulations


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am so glad you got them both out alove and well, and Sil is ok!
That must have been hard. I am glad you had support! What a great team with 3 generations of human helpers there!
The kids are both gorgeous! :inlove::inlove:


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

My coffee view this morning. 








Upon closer inspection in the small hours of the morning, I saw that the buckling's eye is actually irritated because of an inverted lower eyelid. According to Google, this is actually pretty common and you can fix it sometimes by just pulling the eyelid gently back into place multiple times a day. I started doing that, and he looks less like Rocky Balboa this morning. Good to know I wasn't actually rough enough to hurt his eye when I was fishing around in that uterus. Might still call him Rocky...or maybe Sylvester.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats, so cute, good work.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

It sounds like you are having to learn new things all the time this week! You always sound so upbeat and positive! That is great!:cowboy:


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Sweet Sil! This gal is such a trooper!








I let the kids out to run around in the sunshine yesterday afternoon, and got some really cute pictures on my Canon camera. I'm hoping to get those posted soon, though I've also got a video project I need to have completed by this weekend, and bottle feeding every few hours on top of my work schedule doesn't leave a lot of time. I could not do this without my sweet mother, who has stepped in to give the kids their bottles while I'm away.

The kids are starting to develop personalities. Sunny is sweet and dignified. She is going to be a free spirit. The buckling (still unnamed) is a real stemwinder. He goes absolutely ballistic at feeding time, and keeps hunting for food when he's not passed out asleep. He's one I'm going to have to watch that he doesn't pig out and make himself sick.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Well, I need to double check the service memo that Myrtle's previous owner gave me, because either she got the breeding date wrong, or I did. Myrtle surprised me Monday evening by popping out two gorgeous kids! I literally had no idea!
It was a pretty day, and I was concerned that maybe Myrtle's rumen was a little off, as she was acting a bit lethargic. So I let her out to walk around the yard. I noticed she was slightly posty and had a little dab of discharge...I thought, oh, I guess maybe the kids are in a bad position. I was working around outside, keeping an eye on her. Left her chomping grass, went in for maybe 15 min., came out to a brand new kid on the ground!
We ended up with buck - doe twins! She made it look so easy, a blessing after all Sil went through. I think they're going to grow up to be big, stocky goats like their mom. I'm thinking I may keep both, as I bought Myrtle hoping to add some size to my herd.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Well, I need to double check the service memo that Myrtle's previous owner gave me, because either she got the breeding date wrong, or I did. Myrtle surprised me Monday evening by popping out two gorgeous kids! I literally had no idea!
> It was a pretty day, and I was concerned that maybe Myrtle's rumen was a little off, as I was acting a bit lethargic. So I let her out to walk around the yard. I noticed she was slightly posty and had a little dab of discharge...I thought, oh, I guess maybe the kids are in a bad position. I was working around outside, keeping an eye on her. Left her chomping grass, went in for maybe 15 min., came out to a brand new kid on the ground!
> We ended up with buck - doe twins! She made it look so easy, a blessing after all Sil went through. I think they're going to grow up to be big, stocky goats like their mom. I'm thinking I may keep both, as I bought Myrtle hoping to add some size to my herd.


Wow, what a wonderful surprise. Congrats to Myrtle and yourself.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Myrtle is very clingy, and hollered until I came in and sat with her. Then she passed out.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Coffee and baby goaties...two of my favorite things


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Coffee and baby goaties...two of my favorite things


Same here!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Some updated pics of my little Alpines. I NEED to get them disbudded. Hopefully this week!
They are so different from all the Nubian kids I've had so far. They are way more active and athletic. They climb trees. They jump on everything. They crawl into the chicken house through the chicken door. None of my Nubians really know what to think of these little weirdos. Hopefully, they will warm up to them in time.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on the new kids! Gorgeous! 
I am so glad for you it all went smoothly. You have had a lot of issues to deal with.
The little Alpines are adorable! Do they have names yet?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations on the new kids! Gorgeous!
> I am so glad for you it all went smoothly. You have had a lot of issues to deal with.
> The little Alpines are adorable! Do they have names yet?


Thanks! Yes, I was so thankful for an easy kidding! 
The Alpine girl is Sunday. I've been calling her Sun-Sun. Just seems to fit. 
I think the Nubian kids may be Bonnie and Abel, but I'm not sure yet. 
The Alpine boy doesn't have a name yet. Maybe just as well, since I don't plan to keep him. 
I usually just wait to give a name until something pops into my head that seems to fit. Sometimes, that happens at first glance, and sometimes it takes a while.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

You take nice pictures and your babies look great!
I had to get babies out of my chicken house yesterday...they broke eggs and made the hens very unhappy.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

@billiejw89 
@alwaystj9 thank you!
I have a hen who always spends the night in the goat house, now, so there's a fair amount of back and forth out there. No broken eggs for me yet...I wouldn't put it past them, though.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Not the greatest photos, but...

Josie has about 2 months to go before her kidding date. I'm hoping for a blue roan doeling from her.
















Pippi has a little less than a month to go. She is definitely waddling. I'm thinking she'll have twins.
















And just for fun, here are my little Alpines. Last photos before I disbudded them this evening. Now their little heads are kinda crispy.  but hopefully also horn less.
























Dad built me a disbudding box, which I was very thankful for, as disbudding without it is hazardous. I took it out in the pen to make sure the kids would fit in it ok before I got my disbudder cranked up. Everyone came charging over to see the new thing. I popped a kid in and quickly made sure the dimensions were right. Then the box got knocked over and three goats came and stood on it. I can tell Dad that his construction has passed the three goat weight test with flying colors.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

We had one last year that had both eyelids inverted (genetic?). It really bothered him, eye always weeping - thought it was infected or something - took to vet - she put stitches in his eyelids so he was a wide eyed baby for awhile but it fixed his problem.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice preggos! I love the Blue Roans..I do hope she has one for you! Cute little guys!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Josie and Pippi are Looking great!
The kids are so cute! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

tiffin said:


> We had one last year that had both eyelids inverted (genetic?). It really bothered him, eye always weeping - thought it was infected or something - took to vet - she put stitches in his eyelids so he was a wide eyed baby for awhile but it fixed his problem.


I'm glad everything turned out well for your kid! I was able to correct my Alpine's inverted eyelid by gently pulling it back into place whenever it would invert. It really only took a few days for it to be normal. His eye looks great now! I wondered about a possible genetic link, too. It's something I'll look out for when I breed his mom and sister.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

@Moers kiko boars 
@MadHouse
Thanks for the kind words! Time is flying, and it won't be long til I'll get to see a kids I've been planning for since the fall. I'm getting excited!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Inverted eyelids are genetic and can pass along. 
If you used a new buck for instance, he could be the cause if you haven’t had the issue before.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Inverted eyelids are genetic and can pass along.
> If you used a new buck for instance, he could be the cause if you haven’t had the issue before.


Thanks for the input! I bought this doe already bred, so I don't know if the issue came from her or from the buck. If from the buck's side, then I shouldn't have any more issues when I breed her to my buck.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Finally got some better pictures of my Nubian kids!
Here's the doeling

























And here's the buckling

























Still haven't picked out names, yet. I have a number of ideas for the girl, but not so many for the boy. She is loud and kind of pushy. He is quieter and really sweet and calm. I love his personality!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable. 

Yes, if it was from the buck line, you are safe, however not knowing it the hard part. So you will know if you do breed her again to a different buck.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww 🥰 look at those Ears & Legs! So adorable. 🥰🥰🥰🥰


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are so so cute! 💜 ♥


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Those ears!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks, guys! I thought Alpine kids might be cuter. But nope! The Nubian ears are still my favorite!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

The kids 'helped' me work on the fence yesterday. Mostly, they chewed on my clothes, got underfoot, pulled the insulators out of the box and were incredibly cute. 

Cleo and Alf


















Who IS this long-eared weirdo?









Sunday realized she could get on top of the Dogloo. She's so pleased with herself. 









Alpine kids modeling the new stone walkway I put in to help keep everyone out of the mud.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

All of those kids are absolutely stunning. Those lovely, long, velvet appearing ears have me wondering what they would feel like when being stroked. The Alpine kids are adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I got my two preggos back out on the land again today. There isn't much green yet in this particular pasture, but it's the only one that doesn't have pigs in it at the moment. 
And thus begins my summer fitness routine of walking the goats down to pasture in the morning and bringing them home again at night. Pippi looks like she swallowed a beach ball. She grunts and groans at having to walk so far, but it really is good for her to get some gentle exercise before she kids. 
Kip was beginning to make a nuisance of himself with the does and kids, so I put him down with the big boys. I am so proud of that little dude! I had just taken his mom and Josie away, he's all lonely and scared. I walk into his pen, snap a lead rope around his neck, and tell him, "Come on, Kippie!" And he just follows me quietly down the hill to the buck pen. I have spent zero time leash training him. He's just such a good boy!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> All of those kids are absolutely stunning. Those lovely, long, velvet appearing ears have me wondering what they would feel like when being stroked. The Alpine kids are adorable.


Thank you! My Nubians are very particular about having their ears touched...but they are soft!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful Does...and I love your kidds! So pretty and healthy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are pretty.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Pippi's only got two weeks to go until her due date! I'm getting excited to see what she's been lugging around!








Those crazy chickens are always bossing the other animals around.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Misc. baby pics from the past week. A chicken was trying to lay an egg out in the hay feeder, and would peck the kids' noses whenever they got too close. Their reactions were hilarious!
The Alpine kids have begun following Josie around, eating what she eats. They couldn't learn foraging from anyone better!
Belle, the dog, is starting to think she might kinda like these little goat kids. I wanted to get a photo of her touching noses with them, but of course, I was too slow every time.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks for the beautiful pictures! They tell stories of your days... you must have a lot of chuckles and laughs with the antics of the different critters! We have bossy hens like that too! My almost 2 year old wether is still afraid of the rooster, because when he got to know this rooster, he was a little kid!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Enjoyed all the photographs of the various and certainly lovely critters, thank you for sharing them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Pippi's udder is nearly as big as she is. She was moving pretty slowly today. I wasn't sure if she'd make the trip down to the pasture or not, but she did decide to waddle down there. I could tell that the kids have dropped some today. A little bit of discharge. Backside is loose...
There's a slight chance that she could be due on the 15th, as she has weird heat cycles. Acts like she's in heat, stands for the buck...then 5 days later, she's in heat AGAIN. She did that last year, too, so I ended up just letting her run with the buck. Then, I drove myself crazy with not knowing her due date. She looks like she will hang on for a while, though, so I'm sticking with the later due date. If she goes early, it will be a nice surprise!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How exciting! Nice udder!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Well, Pippi was telling me yesterday, but I didn't listen because she gave me so many false alarms last year. Two bucklings, born sometime early this morning. 148 days from the first possible breeding date. Pippi did it all by herself, and is being a fantastic momma so far! She needed a little help last year to figure out the mothering thing, but she's doing really well this time. One of the kids was cold when I found them, but I got him warmed up and they've both had a good nurse. They are so big (don't have weights yet) and Pippi's udder is so big that they can nurse lying down. 😂


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations on the newborns, they are adorable. The photograph of them nursing while lying down is simply precious, and yes, that is a nice full udder she is sporting.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Thanks for the beautiful pictures! They tell stories of your days... you must have a lot of chuckles and laughs with the antics of the different critters! We have bossy hens like that too! My almost 2 year old wether is still afraid of the rooster, because when he got to know this rooster, he was a little kid!





NigerianNewbie said:


> Enjoyed all the photographs of the various and certainly lovely critters, thank you for sharing them.


Thanks, guys! Glad you are enjoying the pictures! I don't get very much accomplished these days, as I'm waylaid by cute goat kids every time I step outside. But they're only little and cute once...


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations Pippi and Caileigh!!! I am so glad you found the one that wa scold early enough!
Beautiful little bucklings! 💕


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats! Adorable kiddos! You did Great! Pippi is a good Mom.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, they are cute.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks, guys! They are really nice kids, from what I can tell so far. Finn and Pippi make some pretty babies...even if they are all bucks! 
Cleo and Alf decided to get in on the snuggle pile.








Pippi wasn't sure if she liked that idea, so the other kids came out and helped taste test the herb bed. I need to get some sort of divider set up in the shed to keep the other kids out of Pippi's space for a few days. 








Pippi got such a full udder last year, and this year it's even bigger. I'm hoping she can hold out til tomorrow morning, so her kids can get all that first colostrum they want, but I may have to take some pressure off tonight.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I am proud of Pippi. She is so much more settled than she was last year. She's feeding and protecting her kids, just doing a fabulous job as a mom.
Both babies are having yellow milk poop this morning and the one who was weak yesterday has been bouncing around.
And of course, one of the bossy chickens had to come in and check things out. I'll probably find eggs in the goat bedding tonight.








￼￼


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aawww! So precious! I can understand the hen, it was something new she had to check out!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Yep, those photographs and the kids are precious and I really like the one with the inquisitive photo bomb chicken.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

So many precious babies! (And one inquisitive chicken, lol). I cannot get enough of the little Nubians with those giant ears. It’s almost cuteness overload. All your goats look amazing. Congratulations.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

FizzyGoats said:


> So many precious babies! (And one inquisitive chicken, lol). I cannot get enough of the little Nubians with those giant ears. It’s almost cuteness overload. All your goats look amazing. Congratulations.


I agree, all your goats look amazing!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I am enjoying the peace of a textbook good dam raising experience with Pippi's kids. They're happy and eating. All I have to do is keep the bedding clean (you can tell I took these before I cleaned up), milk Pippi twice a day, and enjoy! I am still having to separate Pippi and the kids when I bring the rest of the herd home at night. I tried leaving them all together last night, and there was mass chaos and Pippi's kids are still too little to get out of the way. They are rapidly becoming more mobile, so I'll hopefully be able to put them all together again soon.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Isnt it amazing the diffrrence of abitlity in a 6 week old and a 6day old goat? Just amazing how fast they.grow!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Aawww! So precious! I can understand the hen, it was something new she had to check out!





NigerianNewbie said:


> Yep, those photographs and the kids are precious and I really like the one with the inquisitive photo bomb chicken.





FizzyGoats said:


> So many precious babies! (And one inquisitive chicken, lol). I cannot get enough of the little Nubians with those giant ears. It’s almost cuteness overload. All your goats look amazing. Congratulations.


Thanks, guys! I agree, those long Nubian ears make the kids so appealing. When they run, their ears flap wildly. It's pretty funny to watch. 
The chickens are always cracking me up. They have to be in the middle of everything. 
I have been learning at what feels like top speed ever since I got my first goats. I like to look out and see happy, healthy animals. Pippi looks a little scruffy right now. I think most of what I fed or supplemented over the past month went into the kids. But I believe she'll be glossy and sleek again soon.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Isnt it amazing the diffrrence of abitlity in a 6 week old and a 6day old goat? Just amazing how fast they.grow!


I know! It's astonishing!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

They ventured outside for the first time this evening.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So sweet!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

What a fun first day outside. Under the watchful eye of mom, of course. They are down right adorable.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

FizzyGoats said:


> What a fun first day outside. Under the watchful eye of mom, of course. They are down right adorable.


Thanks! I love watching them interact with their mom. It is the sweetest thing.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Pippi and her big, fat mini-me.








Everyone is sharing the house today because it's SNOWING. 70 degrees yesterday, snow today. When I peeked in earlier, the kids were all piled up together and looking pretty cozy. And the chickens too, of course.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Yesterday was the new kids' first day out on pasture. They were great, except not wanting to follow their mama down the road...I am learning that Pippi babies have minds of their own. I ended up carrying them part way to get them headed the right direction. Those dudes are HEAVY!
Then, I went back after a few hours to check on them, and could not find them anywhere. It is difficult even to find my adult goats out in the brush, if they aren't moving enough for their bells to ring. I stood and looked, and realized there were probably, literally, a thousand places for those kids to hide. Pippi was calm, so I figured they were fine, but I wanted to SEE them. I ended up scouting around for a while, and eventually found them, curled up at the base of a tree, behind some brush. It was a windy, chilly day, and they looked quite snug, cozy, and content.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my gosh, they look so cute all cuddled up like that. Hopefully you didn’t have to carry them back, lol.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

FizzyGoats said:


> Oh my gosh, they look so cute all cuddled up like that. Hopefully you didn’t have to carry them back, lol.


I thought they looked cute, too. It was really a great napping spot...well hidden, for sure. Thankfully, they were good about following the herd home, so no more carrying for me!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I so enjoy your entries and pictures. It looks like you have such a lovely place and herd. You take great pictures.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Homeward bound








I was bringing the troop home last night when some folks came down the road in a Gator. I heard the exclamation "oh my gawd, goats!" So of course, I stopped to say hello, and the goats all fanned out to eat some more. The people were neighbors from another little country road, out for an evening drive. We chatted for a while. They were enchanted with the babies, who of course, climbed into the Gator to say hello. They asked me if they could take a video of the babies' antics. Certainly! Goat kids ought to be enjoyed by everyone! They said they were going to share it with a friend in Colorado who wants goats.
That's one of the things I truly love about goats. They are such unique animals, and they allow me to form connections I otherwise might not. There are even people who will stop MY FAMILY and ask them how MY goats are doing.  One woman I deliver milk to has become a friend, and I will often chat to her for 30 min. or more when I drop milk off at her house. There are a bunch of older ladies at church, most of whom grew up on farms, and who LOVE hearing about my goats. They all prayed for Sil when she was so sick. I'm trying to arrange having them all out here for a 'field trip' sometime.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> I so enjoy your entries and pictures. It looks like you have such a lovely place and herd. You take great pictures.





toth boer goats said:


> How cute.


Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Josie is getting close! Her due date is the 18th, and then kidding season will be over for me. 
























I could sit out in the woods and watch my goats browse for hours. It is such a satisfying thing to see. 
















The boys had a lazy Sunday morning.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

It looks lovely and delic! I know what you mean about it being satisfying to watch them eat natural foods.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Josie, the beached whale. Might as well babysit Pippi's kids while she's just lying there, groaning, anyway. 








Josie: Now there are too many of them!
Pippi: _flees the scene_








I'm beginning to wonder if Josie has triplets lurking in there. I will able to feel one last night. I was massaging her rumen, as it looked like she might be getting some gas buildup in there, and my hand went through all her squishy rumen contents, then hit a very long, solid lump. It took me a few seconds of feeling around to realize...I think that's a kid! I guess they're getting crowded in there, and pushing outward into the rumen. It was interesting to feel that! 
Josie is getting very loose and squishy...wouldn't surprise me if she goes a few days early. 
"Only 12 days to go!" I encouraged her this morning, as she rested her chin on my knee and looked at me with very tired eyes.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Nice pictures!
I am cheering for Josie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh goody...more beautiful wee ones with those adorable long ears! Cant wait to see the pictures! Good luck...happy kidding!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

6 days til Josie is due. As you can see from the photo, she is still plugging along. No major changes, except that her udder is filling a little more each day. 








Pippi's kids, Red and Rusty, enjoying being goats. They are such delightful kids. They are often the first ones to drop what they're doing and come running when I call. I really hope, when the time comes, that I can find a good home for them, where their wonderful personalities are appreciated. 








Rusty is quite the snuggle bug.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Nice pictures!
> I am cheering for Josie!


Thank you! She is feeling very done with pregnancy.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhhh goody...more beautiful wee ones with those adorable long ears! Cant wait to see the pictures! Good luck...happy kidding!


Thanks! I am excited about those ears, too! My favorite thing about the Nubians.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Ah, the snuggle pics melted my heart. That’s so sweet.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aaww! ❤ 💜


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Love the black& white shot. They are both so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How adorable.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Lounging goats. Except for the Alpines, who were inside, busily cleaning out the mineral feeder. 








Today's day 149 for Josie. Not that she's counting. She kidded at 151 days last year, so we shall see.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s is a terrific lounging picture. Love it!
Good luck, Josie! Drop those little ones in textbook style (and you know, soon preferably).


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Man...they have a rough life.. 🥰 🤩  😁


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Josie has been steadily filling her udder and producing goo all day. I'm thinking _maybe_ babies tonight! She is quite content and happy in the kidding stall.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy kidding, Josie!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh boy...more adorable wee ones! 💞  💗


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

We got a girl! Only one, surprisingly. But she is lovely! Pictures to follow. I'm heading to bed for a few hours' sleep.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Go Josie... congratulations


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Welcome to the world, Josie’s girl. 

Congrats! Can’t wait to see pics after you get some much needed rest.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Good mom...


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

It's funny, I had told God how much I'd like a Josie daughter...just one would be fine...but when she came out, I actually couldn't believe she was a doe. I think I checked three times to be sure. 
Once she was up and nursing, I kept waiting for the next kid. And waiting, and waiting. Finally, I had a quick feel inside. Nothing in the birth canal. Gave Josie some calcium, had her take a walk around the barn. Out came the placenta. Was there another kid behind this kid's placenta? Tried bumping Josie, but I had little confidence that I was really doing it correctly. Finally, I scrubbed up really well and had another feel inside. I looked up at my mom in disbelief. "There's nothing in here!" 
So we left Josie, still looking like a beached whale and happily chowing down on alfalfa, and her now thoroughly licked, fed, and sleepy daughter bedded down together in the stall and called it a night. 
I am so happy to have ended the kidding season this way, with the doeling I've been hoping for and a bunch of healthy kids. I will sleep so much better at night, knowing that I'm not going to miss a birth. I am so thankful for all the answered prayers, for all the help and support I've received, and for the gift of being able to do what I love, the privilege of helping new life into the world.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@Caleigh Jane God answers our prayers in just His perfect way. I am so happy that your prayer was answered and that mini Josie is healthy and strong. Keep the faith and Trust in Him always.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

What a good mama and precious baby. Great pictures. And so glad you got a little doe for from her. And that you can actually get some sleep at night now.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on another successful kidding and the doeling you asked for! She is precious!
I am so happy for you!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

￼￼
Now that baby is fully dry, and I've seen her in better lighting, I noticed that she's got tan stockings on all four legs. Last night, she looked like a mostly solid brown with roaning, like Josie.
Still considering different names...thinking perhaps Spring Beauty, after the early spring wildflower.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Love that Doeling! So precious. God answers if we ask! Congratulations! Beaitiful pictures!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Little Beaut, lying in the manure, of course. 😣 
































For some reason, Josie is being an absolute pain at milking time. It is taking two of us to get her on to the stand. It seems like all the goats go through that phase when they first freshen. _What is this thing? What do you mean there's grain up there? How do I get up there?_ but Josie is being the worst of any of them right now. Spring Beauty stands there and watches the show. "Please be like your mom in all respects except this one." I tell her.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Had to share these cuties, too! This is my niece's FF Alpine doe, which she bred to my buck, Finn. My niece had kind of a disappointing start to her goating ventures, so I asked the Lord if she could get a doeling, too. And she got buck doe twins! The little brown one is the doe, the black is the buck. I am so happy for her!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Adorable! tell her congrats for me!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Soooooo cute! 🥰 All of the wee ones look so healthy! Congrats!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Tell her we say congratulations. Beautiful goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------

